# Overseeded � when to mow?



## Bad Karma (May 21, 2007)

*Overseeded – when to mow?*

So a few days ago, I dropped a lot of grass seeds on the lawn to cover some bare patches and fill in some thin areas. I have been watering vigorously – my question is, when will it be safe to mow? Will it be OK to mow the lawn a week after overseeding? I don’t want my lawn to look worse than it already does, but I also don’t want the mower to suck up any new growth or seeds either.

Your input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

When the new growth reaches 3".


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Like he said ^^^^

BUT, the problem is you over seeded. your existing grass could be a foot tall before your new seed reached 3".

So, what to do. Wait as long as you can. Do not bag. Mulch your clippings.

What you are hoping for is there will be no more looose seed and any that gets into the mulching mower will not become destroyed. The mulched clippings will provide some nutrients as well as help hold in water and shade the ground. It may actually help your seedlings.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

If you don't want to mow over that area and risk hurting the new growth, you can just use a string trimmer and chop down the existing grass until the new grass catches up.


----------



## Bad Karma (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for your relplies. 

Yes, my concern is that my neighbors might rise up against us if I don't cut the yard for a couple more weeks. I will try the weedwacker trick on the more unattractive parts this weekend and try to hold off the mower (mulching) until next weekend.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

As long as you have watered the new seed in and it is no longer "floating" on the surface of the soil, mowing won't hurt. IF, you have not had a good rain or watered the seed in, then it will most likely be picked up and scattered when you mow. But, like already stated, just make sure you don't bag and mulch it or shoot it back into the yard.


----------

